# Differences between ABA , ABK , AEG ...engine blocks and heads



## mceoni (Sep 30, 2009)

I´m trying to know what is the difference between ABA, ABK and AEG blocks...anybody can help me ? and which one is the best for a Turbo and a 20V head, or maybe a 16V head. 
I have a brazilian Vw Saveiro Supersurf ( AP 1.6 ), and a APL .42/.48 turbo, and I wanna do a 2.0 16v T or 2.0 20v T...
Here in Brazil, we have ABKs only in Vw Gol GTI 97-00 I think,
And if I´m not wrong...ABAs on Vw Golf GLX Mk3 95-99...
and AEG on Golf, Jetta Mk4 00-04
but i don´t really know the difference, I heard AEGs blocks are made of alluminium, and they´re not very good for a high pressure boost, is it true ?
which one is better ?


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

none of them are made of aluminum...the AEG/AZG/AVH blocks in the mk4 are shorter using 144mm rods and the same stroke and bore as the ABA which uses 159mm rods. also the mk4 2.0 blocks are the same as the 1.8t blocks aside from the bore and stroke.


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*FV-QR*

AZG/AVH/BEV/BBW(MK4) and ABA(OBD-1) have piston oil squirters, AEG(MK4) and ABA(OBD-2) do not.
Besides the block height, most other things are minor and won't make much of a difference.


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jay-Bee* »_AZG/AVH/BEV/BBW(MK4) and ABA(OBD-1) have piston oil squirters, AEG(MK4) and ABA(OBD-2) do not.


AZG/AVH/BEV/BBW(california model lol) all have oil squirters as well


----------



## zucchini (Aug 30, 2009)

mceoni, 
talk to fabio at nascarchips são bernardo. he can help you choosing the best option. 1143671837


----------



## mceoni (Sep 30, 2009)

so...with 159mm rods we can have a lower r/l , right ? 
Doesn´t it means a higher RPM ?


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *mceoni* »_so...with 159mm rods we can have a lower r/l , right ? 
Doesn´t it means a higher RPM ?


you'd want shorter rods.


----------

